# PYMIE



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

FYI - Docks are in at the Jamestown Launch. Linesville facility was to open April 1st. But, according to my source, the ramp is open and people are utilizing it now! The early walleye bite is on. Have at it folks!


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

And new minimum size and creel limits is in effect for crappie on Pymatuning. Just for anyone that wasn't aware.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

look's like 9" min......20 fish per day


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

ignantmike said:


> look's like 9" min......20 fish per day


Yup. And it's long overdo! Let's hope the Wildlife Officers on both sides of the lake make the effort to enforce the new regulations. I'm sure many of the folks on OGF, who frequent Pymie, have seen people bring coolers of crappies back to the docks - of all sizes. I have, on more than one occasion, over the years. But, it was legal. I don't crappie fish. I bass fish. But I've been hearing a lot of complaints the last few years from panfishermen regarding the lack of quality crappies. It's like the old adage - you can only go to the well so many times! Let's hope the new regs results in quality crappie fishing for everyone!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Would be great to see the same action taken at Mosquito too.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

The only reason for the decline in crappie size and numbers is the massive die off a few years back.


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Minnowhead said:


> The only reason for the decline in crappie size and numbers is the massive die off a few years back.


Minnowhead, I was not aware of the massive die off of crappies a few years back. Even though I've been fishing Pymie for many, many years. What better reason for supporting the new regs. Thanks for bringing that to my attention!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Shortdrift said:


> Would be great to see the same action taken at Mosquito too.


I think mosquito started that law a few years ago


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

bumpus said:


> I think mosquito started that law a few years ago


Its 9" minimum and 30 fish for crappie there. I've never witnessed it being enforced tho so he may be referring to that aspect at mosquito.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Years ago when I fished it I seen game wardens there often checking people. But it got overcrowded there so I quit going nothing like combat fishing for crappie


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I agree about the die off. Told people back when it happen it would have an adverse effect on the population. I got beat down pretty good. All I heard was the fish will come back in a few years. Hasn't been the same since.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Minnowhead said:


> The only reason for the decline in crappie size and numbers is the massive die off a few years back.


 I have seen a lot of numbers but those were 8 t 10 in fish! No reason to keep everything u catch unless u sale it or your not raised right! Crappie numbers come and go cause of lack of water to spawn so the little guys can hide so they don't become prey quickly! Forage numbers and also die offs! The dam work has been going on 2 plus years now cant wait until they hold the water back more!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

My Dad and I are headed to Pymatuning next week early in the week and I was wondering if anyone could offer any reports? I know I read a report online on FB that guys were catching some good crappie. I'm after walleyes more, but would be happy just catching some fish. I don't want any locations just would like to know if anyone has been out there. We'll be going regardless! =)


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

kayak1979 said:


> My Dad and I are headed to Pymatuning next week early in the week and I was wondering if anyone could offer any reports? I know I read a report online on FB that guys were catching some good crappie. I'm after walleyes more, but would be happy just catching some fish. I don't want any locations just would like to know if anyone has been out there. We'll be going regardless! =)


Look up Robinson's bait shop on Facebook they usually have a report


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

We still get great crappies, just not catching hundreds of them every spring. This is an amazing lake. I'm all for the new regulations. This is the first year. So I'm betting you'll get checked at the Ramps this Spring.


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

I was at the Linesville marina today a got a
few picture of the improvements of the docks ,ramps and the new stone breaker wall.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

We launched at Padanaram on the North end today around noon. Didn't mark fish that much in the shallows. Marked fish east of the rise in 12 to 14'. Nothing was biting. Fished over by the one island on west side near the launch and I had on a fairly large shad. It got off though. Fished for a few hours until wind picked up causing white caps. Just as we were leaving the rain came in. Hopefully the weather starts warming up soon. Hurry up April.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Does anyone know when dam work will be done so the water will be back up more! Thanks


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

I heard soon on the dam work. Talked with a park employee Saturday and he said that they are wrapping it up and should be done soon. No definitive date but they probably don't have an exact date anyway since it is over schedule.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

PymyBone said:


> I heard soon on the dam work. Talked with a park employee Saturday and he said that they are wrapping it up and should be done soon. No definitive date but they probably don't have an exact date anyway since it is over schedule.


That's good to hear


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

Crappie limits should be great for the lake, but it will be tough to enforce. The die off a few years back had some affect to be sure, but even with high estimates of fifteen thousand fish dying, that still equals to less than one fish per acre. For sake of argument, doubling that kill off number and you're still talking only two fish per acre!
My first year of fishing that lake was probably right around 1959. For twenty plus years if you stopped at Linesville livery on a weekend you would have had to make reservations to rent a boat, if not, they had none to rent. Granted, that usually amounted to forty boats or so. There were also a max of 20 pontoons moored there. Those folks who had their own boats were considered to be doing well indeed!
Fast forward now to Linesville Marina! On any given weekend the trailers are parked the entire length of the swimming beach! Two to three hundred boats at least. And that doesn't include the 75 mooring spots that each moors a boat, (with a waiting list to get in, to boot)! And let's not forget the rentals! Pressure has put a strain on the old girl. I still am fortunate to catch quality crappie almost every time I go out. Of course there's fifty years of experience behind that and some luck. But even on my best days, no more than twelve of those speckled beauts come home with me. Always has been plenty for me. For the most part people use good judgement as far as what should be kept and what should be released, but these new regs will hopefully nudge those others to become a little more aware of how to preserve a great fishery.
When I bought my fishing license I didn't peruse all of the rules. Has anything been mentioned as far as limits on boats? Will one live well serve as a communal well with an aggregate of forty fish if there are two anglers?
Lastly, with the emphasis on scaling back the number and size of crappies, why didn't they go back to the two rod limit?? Think about it. Those utilizing three rods are usually targeting panfish anyway. I don't know of to many walleye fisherman that are practicing their craft with three lines in the water! Here's to a great year!


----------

